# Bacopa--My (quite positive) experience



## c0ry (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd almost given up all hope in herbal/non-prescription remedies for social anxiety. In the past couple years, I've tried a plethora of these types of supposed panaceas that so many people have sworn by, and none of them have helped at all.

That is, until about a week ago, when I found out about a handy herb called Bacopa. After just three days of taking this herb, I find myself having fluid conversations at work, no longer constantly worrying about what those around me are thinking about me. I, for the first time, almost feel normal. 

I've read the other posts about bacopa on this forum, and others have said that it does not help their SA. This is not the case for me--I take 450 mg of it a couple hours before work, and the mild sedative effect (I have a prescription for Xanax, and I'd say the sedative effect is equal to about .5 mg of it) makes me feel calm and sociable. 

Not only is Bacopa anxiolytic, but studies have shown that it also increases short term memory recall. This is reason enough to give it a chance--not to mention the fact that it's really quite cheap.

I just wanted to share my experience and hope this herb is as effective for others as it's been for me.


----------



## hmf22 (Oct 14, 2009)

That's so awesome! I'm happy for you =]
just a quick question on herbs and natural supplements- is there any risk of dependency with these? If I take one, and it works, and then i stop taking it for some reason, will I go back to being the same as before? Or will it be worse? I'm really trying to avoid medication because of all the risks. Are there any risks involved with herbs and natural supplements? Just trying to figure out all my options


----------



## c0ry (Jan 24, 2009)

hmf22 said:


> That's so awesome! I'm happy for you =]
> just a quick question on herbs and natural supplements- is there any risk of dependency with these? If I take one, and it works, and then i stop taking it for some reason, will I go back to being the same as before? Or will it be worse? I'm really trying to avoid medication because of all the risks. Are there any risks involved with herbs and natural supplements? Just trying to figure out all my options


From Wikipedia:

"A standardized Bacopa monniera preparation was evaluated for safety and tolerability in 23 healthy adult volunteers.[10] Participants took 300 mg of the extract daily for 15 days, followed by 450 mg/daily for the subsequent 15 days. No adverse effects were observed in biochemical, electrocardiographic, hematological or clinical parameters in the post-treatment vs. the pre-treatment period. There were some reports of mild gastrointestinal symptoms that resolved spontaneously."

However, just because this (RELATIVELY SHORT) study showed that it has no dangerous effects on the body, this doesn't mean that dependency will not develop over time. I assume, as with all chemicals introduced to the brain, dependency is very possible. Our brains have this function called neuroplasticity. Basically, the neurons on the brain react/change connectivity based on a response to chemicals. So your brain will get used to the effects of the herb, and change to compensate for it. If you stop taking it, your brain will have to recover by returning to its original configuration. This is why there is a withdrawal period after stopping drugs and people should taper down.

The dependency probably isn't as miserable as trying to withdraw from alcohol or benzodiazepines, but there have been no long-term studies to back my guess up. The choice is really yours--live with SA, or try to find ways to make it less severe. Personally, I choose the latter.


----------



## jason85 (Feb 15, 2007)

may i know where did you get it from? which brand did you buy?


----------



## c0ry (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm using the Planetary Herbals brand.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Other than the internet, is there a place to buy this herbal supplement? Also, how long do its effects last for you?


----------



## thaswasup (Mar 20, 2009)

bowlingpins said:


> Other than the internet, is there a place to buy this herbal supplement? Also, how long do its effects last for you?


vitamin shoppe usually has a lot of herbs and i think they have bacopa there too if im not mistaken.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

don't take Bacopa if you are taking any antidepressants, it looks like it might agonize serotonin receptors and possibly cause serotonin syndrome. I got really bad serotonin syndrome when i took it with Effexor.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

thaswasup said:


> vitamin shoppe usually has a lot of herbs and i think they have bacopa there too if im not mistaken.


Sweet, exactly what I was looking for. Do you know of any other stores that carry it?


----------



## thaswasup (Mar 20, 2009)

bowlingpins said:


> Sweet, exactly what I was looking for. Do you know of any other stores that carry it?


i guess you could try whole foods. They usually have a big variety I think.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

I happened to have bought bacopa as an ornamental plant earlier in the year and stumbled upon mention of its therapeutic uses. I bought an extract at GNC. Unfortunately, it just gradually made me feel as though I was being poisoned, so I had to discontinue usage. It looks nice in a window box, though.


----------



## hughmanwho (Jul 12, 2014)

Male sure you choose a reputable brand, bacopa is known to absorb heavy metals if grown in the wrong environment. I've only been on it for 3 days, so far good, using FDA certified brand.. can't remember name will post back later.


----------



## hughmanwho (Jul 12, 2014)

Looks like I can't edit on here, anyway for future reference 'narure's answer' is the brand I went with and I'm convinced they should be reputable. Guess time will tell though.


----------



## eyeloverock (Nov 27, 2016)

Has anyone taken it with a benzo? I'm weaning off and took a dose but I feel I still may need my benzo. Can you take both?


----------

